# SPS a little review



## Tube_Shooter (Dec 8, 2012)

Well after some months had past finally it was my turn to receive,I opted for the 2x2 layered OD Green/Black G10. Jim was very professional in dealing with my order and shipped it soon after receiving payment it arrived within 7 days professionally packed and very secure.

on opening the package I could not believe the quality of this SPS pictures in this instance simply did it no justice yes it was nice in the picture but in the hand fabulous,it has good heft fits my hand a dream and is very comfortable to shoot long sessions.

As this type of slingshot is new to me I wanted to start shooting at 16 to 18 feet until I was consistent and confident before going out to 8M as ATM I'm shooting in doors and can't afford mishaps if you know what I mean Lol so without trying to big the SPS up that it's the most accurate slingshot on the planet it sure as **** gives me a fantastic platform to begin with.

I was able to quickly dial it in which I could not do with Dankungs no matter how hard I practiced and was hitting penny sized bottle tops from 16/18 feet,I'm pretty confident a pop can at 33 feet will be a breeze and with practice bottle tops,cards and matches will be achieved.

So what else can I say well only that it will be my main shooter and I can honestly say having dealt with Jim and now owning a SPS it all been a very pleasant experience and my shooting fun has just gone up a notch,thank you Jim for an outstanding product it's been a pleasure dealing with you sir! cheers T_S

All shot from 16/18 feet but I'm happy thus far










Thanks for looking,cheers T_S

edit: how can I use larger pictures here? and why was the word heck censored out? Lol


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Nice! Thanks for the review.


----------



## Tube_Shooter (Dec 8, 2012)

try a bigger photo










That's better shame it from phone camera though,poor quality.


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

I told you the G10 SPS was the way to go.????has the perfect weight.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Congratulations on your new found love.


----------



## Tube_Shooter (Dec 8, 2012)

Cjw said:


> I told you the G10 SPS was the way to go.has the perfect weight.


Thanks guys yes CjW I took you're advice and I'm very happy I went the G10 route the SPS is now my all time favourite slingshot


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

Hey tubshooter, congrats on the new baby!! I know that slingshot is like having a new child for you. You have been waiting for it patiently and now you have it!! Enjoy it friend! Glad it shoots well for you!
Be well,
SF


----------



## Tube_Shooter (Dec 8, 2012)

Thanks SF yes it was a long wait but that is a distant memory now first time in years that I feel like I'm really enjoying my shooting,it's getting some hard use already and that's what its all about fun times.


----------



## Tube_Shooter (Dec 8, 2012)

BTW I'm using this method lanyard I find it easier to set than wrist affair,quick to set quick to take off too



















Also those bottle tops are HDPE and take a good few hits before the center is knocked out they're tough little targets.


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

You will find after you shoot it a while nothing else feels natural in your hand. It just fits your hand right.????


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

The new green/black is sweet!

I still want a black one, though...


----------



## Tube_Shooter (Dec 8, 2012)

M.J said:


> The new green/black is sweet!
> 
> I still want a black one, though...


Yeah its sweet MJ and now my wife wants one too maybe I'll buy her a black one


----------



## Tube_Shooter (Dec 8, 2012)

Well ok then I've had the SPS for a week now I can honestly say its my all time fav slingshot from today,I say from today because the last week its been a love hate affair I was missing target quite a bit then I'd be hitting it quite a bit,no real consistency IMO. I thought it was because my tubes were to long I shortened them and accuracy improved for awhile then dropped off again hmmmm! this is very strange I thought and asked my wife to watch me shoot and see if she saw something different in the way I was shooting,yep you're keeping your head straight up and not tilting like before.Bingo she was right I started tilting my head and have been consistent all day today so yeah the SPS is my all time fav slingshot from today.

Went to 8M form 5M circle is 2 1/2" dia, and I'm very happy with my accuracy,from today :rofl:


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

It's funny how one little change in technic can throw you all off. I was shooting at 10 meters today and was shooting really well. Than all of a sudden I was all over the place. Put the slingshot down walked away for about 10 minutes came back and was right on again. It's all about focus repeating the same technic the same every shot.


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

By the way your target is really good shooting. It took me about a month to shoot the SPS really well. I was so use to shooting much bigger slingshots. Took awhile to get use to a smaller frame. But now it's almost all I shoot. And I own well over a 100 slingshots from different venders.


----------



## Tube_Shooter (Dec 8, 2012)

Cjw said:


> It's funny how one little change in technic can throw you all off. I was shooting at 10 meters today and was shooting really well. Than all of a sudden I was all over the place. Put the slingshot down walked away for about 10 minutes came back and was right on again. It's all about focus repeating the same technic the same every shot.


This is so true my wife was a big help it has to be said I might have continued battling away for ages until I figured it out.My wife is home ATM so I'm back to 5M shooting so I keep going back to see if it's true yeah I did 20/20 on a bottle top not a big deal a distance but I'm well chuffed now,


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Thanks for the review tube shooter. I can't wait to try a sps out. Good shooting!


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

I shoot mine with Thera-Band gold 7 in. From fork to pouch with a Supersure pouch . In never could get used to the tubes. I shot them ok but not as consistent as the bands for me anyway.????


----------



## Tube_Shooter (Dec 8, 2012)

Cjw said:


> By the way your target is really good shooting. It took me about a month to shoot the SPS really well. I was so use to shooting much bigger slingshots. Took awhile to get use to a smaller frame. But now it's almost all I shoot. And I own well over a 100 slingshots from different venders.


Thanks for the kind comment you know what I've had a eagle of sniper which I thought I was accurate with,well the SPS will knock spots of that,from today haha!


----------



## Tube_Shooter (Dec 8, 2012)

Cjw said:


> I shoot mine with Thera-Band gold 7 in. From fork to pouch with a Supersure pouch . In never could get used to the tubes. I shot them ok but not as consistent as the bands for me anyway.


I'm the other way round I went from flats to tubes and have never looked back.


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

One of the things I learned from competitive Rifle and Pistol shooting is always buy the best equipment you can that way if there's a problem you know it's with your technic and can't blame it on the equiptment. And the SPS is the finest equipment you can buy in my opinion .


----------



## Tube_Shooter (Dec 8, 2012)

Yes CjW I'm of the same mindset being a tube shooter I've always gone for the best frame I could afford and have had a few expensive sniper frames with wrist brace.

One day I decided I wanted a much smaller frame that took looped tubes instead of the ball in tube captive method used on sniper wrist braced affairs.

I did quite a lot of research on the SPS and found it to be consistently accurate by all that used it especially with looped tubes so I got to thinking it must be a fine platform for me to start on my quest for a smaller frame.

Of course there're many fine frames out there that people are very accurate with but most I researched were flat band frames predominantly but that was not what I wanted so those frames were crossed of my list.

So here I arrived with the SPS IMO a very fine platform for me to gain accuracy that is on par with my sniper frames and now that I've tweaked everything the SPS is on par and more so than those frames mentioned and I'm very happy indeed.

I thank you CjW for your advice and Jim for bringing one of the finest products especially for a tube shooter like myself,thank you guys T_S


----------

